# Sillosocks



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I Was just wondering if anybody has used sillosocks for snows? How do they compare to northwinds?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The product idea is there, it's just not polished yet. Some major bugs were found and they weren't sold to the public.

I'm looking to carry them as soon as they're ready, probably later this fall.

I'll give my 2 cents and then some as soon as I get the new version in my hands and in the field.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Chris, I emailed the guy who makes them and he said the bags came out to shiny on some of them. He has a new brand of tyvek and said they should be ready very soon. They look good to me and I am definitely going to try them. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I have also emailed Jim Druliner (the maker of sillosocks) many times and was very excited about the way the new sillosocks looked with the tyvek bags. I ordered 10 dozen snows and 5 dozen blues. He is also sending me one to try out in the Iraqi desert which I should be gettin soon. When I get it I will try to post a picture. Hopefully I can hook up with some of you guys this spring and see how they work.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

They look good.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I know this should be on a separate thread, but how much money do you guys spend on decoy-type equipment? I buy a new pair of upland pants and boots every year and freak out about spending a couple hundred bucks on just those 2 items. Then when I throw in the impulse buys: hats, gloves, gaitors, vests, etc... I can't imagine even coming close to what you fellas have invested in dekes !


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You don't want to know..........is my wife reading??? 

As long as what I buy gets used, I feel it's justified. I do hate to spend money on gear I never use.

I got in some sillosocks, and I'm going to take them up with me this morning as I prepare for this weekend's snow goose hunting.

I'll try to get some pics and will give my 2 cents on Monday.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

All of the stuff that I have bought this year I have use plenty of times. Like my shotgun used it all summer and all fall, and the 16 decoys I bought i used them just about everytime I went out duck or goose hunting. My blind I bought I love it, it made me go away from hunting ducks on water to hunting them in a field. That is all I have bought this year. I hope to get some more stuff next year.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I look at it this way. You can always make more money. I don't think any of the guys on here waste money on decoys or just blow money because they can. Some people buy cars, some people go on trips. We buy goose hunting equipment and go hunting. I would never trade the fun I've had hunting to get my money back. When I look back on life I don't want to say I should have, I want to say I did, and it was worth all the hard work and money it took to do it.

Remmi,
How much does your dog cost everyday of the year? Doesn't matter what it costs because you love it. Apply that to decoys and you have goose hunting.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I wasn't ripping on you guys, I was merely curious. My dog has cost me around 3 grand in only 16 months of life. Her cost, food, supplies, vet checks, training, and a near death infection that had her at the vet for a few days!!!

I agree, I wouldn't give her up for anything, and if I would have had to I would have taken a loan to pay for her wellness when she needed it!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Remmi,
I wasn't offended by your post. It's obvious to me that you have a problem just like I do. :beer:


----------

